# What are some of your favorite websites?



## rhart (Apr 5, 2012)

Personally I like to read the majority of the Gawker websits like Lifehacker and Gizmodo. I also like Bleacher Report for sports.


----------



## Bill.K (Apr 6, 2012)

There's only one I go to on a daily basis, which is uniquedaily.com it just has a single page of interesting and unique photos, or articles, have learned a lot of things that I wouldn't have known if I hadn't gone there.


----------



## TxTwisterGl (Apr 7, 2012)

I love to play the games on Pogo.com. Such a huge variety. I also spend alot of time on Facebook both playing games and keeping up with friends. And I cant go without my MSNBC.Com for all the latest news politically.


----------



## Trevor (Jun 21, 2012)

Nothing beats youtube to be honest with you. There is so much you can watch in that place its almost neverending.


----------



## Landry (Jun 22, 2012)

I like spending my time on Youtube. There is just so much content on there, that you could spend hours and not even realize it.


----------



## OhioBob (Jul 19, 2012)

I like Google and YouTube because there's a lifetime of content there to whet anyone's appetite.


----------



## Iodine (Oct 1, 2012)

I have to admit I'm a big fan of Youtube.


----------



## LillyMars (Mar 9, 2013)

I spend way too much time on "Pinterest"....but I really enjoy it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 10, 2013)

*YouTube* CAN be addictive, but yeah it's always entertaining. Just don't bother reading the comments.

Of course I visit *Philstivus* every day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I use *StumbleUpon* to cruise a large variety of sites in my fields of interest.


----------



## Pricklypear (Mar 10, 2013)

I like You Tube.  I often have music going while I'm doing other things.   I enjoy tutorials on various subjects.  

I'm in recovery for a Pinterist Addiction.  Got to where I was surfing pinboards when I could have been sewing.   WARNING!  Stay away from craftgawker and Raverly.com  I could get in trouble there too.

I'm also a fan of the Garden Web forums. Not all forums there have frequent posts.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 29, 2013)

Why Senior Forums, of course . . . (cough, cough)  Well, somebody had to say it...

I agree that The Tubes of You is a major attraction.  I watch a lot of music videos and musical instructional stuff.  But, my fav on there is probably the news bloopers.  Hilarious!

I used to visit Garden Web and will have to get back there, soon.

Sometimes, well actually . . . usually, I find myself following some interesting link and I'm off into the wild world web with no idea how I got there and don't even mark a great site I've stumbled upon so I can find it again.  Adventure!


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 29, 2013)

I frequent a site called Kountry Life.

And like most, I like youtube


----------



## R. Zimm (Mar 30, 2013)

I use Goggle.com more than any other site because I am always searching around for an answer to some question or the other. Lately I have been using wikifonia.com which has legal sheet music for download.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 30, 2013)

The Pirate Bay
Kat.ph
Best Blackhat Forum
Thumbs and Ammo
Face in Hole
PayPal (to count all my money)


----------



## Ozarkgal (Mar 31, 2013)

Arabian Breeders Network (Don't say it, Phil...I can already hear your little gears turning!) :sentimental:
The Drudge Report
Google

I hear a lot of people rave about Pinterest..tried to get into it a couple of times, but I don't get the concept. A confusing site for me.

I am a random surfer..one thing leading to another.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Arabian Breeders Network (Don't say it, Phil...I can already hear your little gears turning!) :sentimental:



Mmmmmmm....ahhhhhhhh.....

So THAT'S where they all come from!

... sorry, I tried to hold it in ...



> I hear a lot of people rave about Pinterest..tried to get into it a couple of times, but I don't get the concept. A confusing site for me.



It's just another time-waster, but a popular one it seems.



> I am a random surfer..one thing leading to another.



That's why I like StumbleUpon so much - you can just stumble blindly through the whole 'Net or pick a favorite category. I've discovered tons of great sites that way.


----------

